# Kodak ProFoto 400 BW



## santino (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi!

Has anyone of you ever used a film called "Kodak ProFoto 400 BW" C41?
it's cheap like dirt and I got two rolls, any hints or stuff? I couldn't find any info on Kodak.com but it seems to be real Kodak stuff.
thanks


----------



## terri (Aug 31, 2006)

I've not heard of this stuff.    Anyone else?


----------



## markc (Aug 31, 2006)

The only references I could find were from Polish users or site in Cyrillic, though one looked like it might be Finnish or something along those lines. It might be renamed Portra.


----------



## santino (Sep 2, 2006)

maybe it's just for eastern europe (bought it in Poland - the place where I actually am right now). The guy at the shop said that there's BW400CN too so I don't know (ProFoto costs about 2,50 $). Considering to buy some more, just loaded my Zorki 4 and we'll see.


----------



## JamesD (Sep 2, 2006)

Just remember that it requires color processing, even though its BW.

When you get your first roll developed, check the edge markings.  They might lend some insight if it's merely rebranded.


----------



## Zeabned (Sep 3, 2006)

santino said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Has anyone of you ever used a film called "Kodak ProFoto 400 BW" C41?
> it's cheap like dirt and I got two rolls, any hints or stuff? I couldn't find any info on Kodak.com but it seems to be real Kodak stuff.
> thanks


 
The only two Kodak B&W films that I can readily find where I live (Florida, USA) are Kodak Professional BW 400CN (C-41 Process) and Kodak Professional TRI-X 400 TX which is a B&W negative film.  Your ProFoto could (conceivably) be another regional marketing name for the 400CN.


----------



## santino (Sep 5, 2006)

santino said:
			
		

> The guy at the shop said that there's BW400CN too so I don't know (ProFoto costs about 2,50 $).


 .


----------



## Zeabned (Sep 5, 2006)

santino said:
			
		

> .


 
Different marketing sources for Polish imports??


----------



## santino (Sep 5, 2006)

maybe, will get the roll back by thursday.


----------

